
Zuckerberg slams Apple's Tim Cook's comments on Facebook as 'extremely glib' - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/zuckerberg-apple-tim-cooks-facebook-comments-as-extremely-glib-2018-4
======
loceng
'"You know, I find that argument, that if you're not paying that somehow we
can't care about you, to be extremely glib. And not at all aligned with the
truth," said Zuckerberg.'

Let's go a few layers deeper and we'll arguably be able to reveal what "care
about you" means, and that Mark's startment is also glib; caring about your
users so far as you main growth at "any cost" is different than caring about
their individual well-being - and I'm curious how Mark dealt with the employee
who made that statement that they can't do any wrong when it comes to growth.

Fully managing an ecosystem, the environment of workers, management, guiding
the vision - taking the backseat to what's happening, and even if being
blissfully ignorant, isn't caring.

------
sharemywin
Companies only care so far as revenue - expenses = profit.

